# Ass pain



## Reptars69ing (Sep 4, 2013)

i really took a seat today off a kicker in carinthia. lets just say i havent really sat down much since. i'd like to go back out tomorrow so i need to heal it as quick as possible, any suggestions?


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

1000 mg tylenol? Jack Daniels? Heroin? ER Visit? Have someone kiss it?


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

+1

did you really expect anything more than smartass comments?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Contusions require cold and compression in the first 24-48 hours. Ibuprofen will help too. Wear some compression shorts if you have some. Also helps to stretch and walk a little before retiring for the evening.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

KY jelly. :thumbsup:


Just messing. Soak in hot ass water and a pain killer.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Rum, lots and lots of rum.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Duct tape this to your ass. Or wise up and fall on your face next time.

Seriously, no magic pill there. Aside from morphine based ones. Just let it heal.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

impact shorts, crash pad, hip protector, skele-shorts

Too late for this time, but it will prevent it in the future


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds like your cocksis is busted, I mean your coccyx.:dunno: bruising will come.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Get a hemorrhoid donut. Seriously.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Sounds like your cocksis is busted, I mean your coccyx.:dunno: bruising will come.


I don't think so? I've broken mine.

I have a huge medical file & a broken coccyx is about the worst injury you can think of.


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Sounds like your cocksis is busted, I mean your coccyx.:dunno: bruising will come.
> 
> 
> __
> ...



....tell the BF/GF whatever, to quit with the Hickeys! Pain & bruising will stop. (sweet pants btw!) :laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> ....tell the BF/GF whatever, to quit with the Hickeys! Pain & bruising will stop. (sweet pants btw!) :laugh:


By the looks of those pants, that's def a BF hickey.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Contusions require cold and compression in the first 24-48 hours. Ibuprofen will help too. Wear some compression shorts if you have some. Also helps to stretch and walk a little before retiring for the evening.


Ice your ass for the first 48 hrs 3 times a day for 15 mins each time. After 48hrs then use heat such as a hot bath etc.

Advil will also help.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I wish I was cool enough to wear pants like that and a chain wallet. However my ass has looked like that on more than one occasion. That shit hurts. :dizzy:


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

wear an ass pad next time

the best one i have used so far is the "azzpadz"

its like hard plastic or metal that covers the coccyx with cushion between you and the actual hard part but i havent had any pain from any falls on my ass as of late


----------

